# tmpfs vs tmpmfs



## fluca1978 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a doubt about using tmpfs or tmpmfs, and it is not clear to me if they are the same thing.
When using tmpfs(1) I see the following mount(1) output:

```
tmpfs on /tmp (tmpfs, local)
```
while when using tmpmfs I have the following output:

```
/dev/md0 on /tmp (ufs, local)
```

So what are differences and which one is the best for the tmp space?


----------



## jem (Feb 26, 2013)

tmpmfs is fixed-size generic md(4) memory disk, formatted as UFS.  Even if you don't store any files in it, that memory is unavailable for the system to use.

tmpfs dynamically uses as much or as little virtual memory as required.

I prefer to use tmpfs.


----------

